
Ask HN: Giving a talk on entrepreneurship, what should I talk about? - evex
this is pretty exciting news for me,<p>a university entrepreneurship club is doing an event to introduce entrepreneurship to students,<p>I was invited to talk since the founders of the club know that I code&#x2F;create stuff,<p>I&#x27;m thinking about cutting through all the entrepreneurship porn and talk to ppl about real entrepreneurship<p>* finding a pain point<p>* coming up with a solution<p>* sticking to the process and doing the work it takes<p>* not to expect success in the first 1-2 years, neither from the first startup&#x2F;project<p>* coding is not a required skill to be an entrepreneur<p>* you don&#x27;t have to finish university to start doing something<p>this is what I&#x27;m thinking to talk about, do you think I should remove or add something?
======
iovrthoughtthis
I've got some slides from some talks I've done on this before. Happy to shoot
them over and you can user stuff that's useful if you'd like?

Otherwise:

* Problems > Solutions: How you fix something is not as important as actually fixing it. People will pay you if you can actually fix things, even if it's not as sexy as you originally intended.

* Validate problems: Why * 5, don't reveal your ego "I'm building this...", get them to talk about the last time the problem occurred.

* Don't get married to a solution: There are 100's of ways to get from A-B. Come up with a bunch of "solutions" and note down the assumptions they are based on. Pick the one you feel aligns best with your vision of the future and go talk to the people you think have the problem

* Knowing when something isn't working.

* Knowing when something is working.

\+ the things you listed above.

Potentially survey the students before hand, I've used this to find some super
relevant problems that I can discuss based on real life. Make people way more
engaged.

~~~
evex
Nicee!

> * Knowing when something isn't working.

this could be too subjective, can you please explain more

> * Knowing when something is working.

this too

and please shoot me your slides here sammanabdallah@gmail.com

------
montrose
Talk explicitly about the distinction between a newly founded company and a
startup.

~~~
evex
very good point! I'll add it to my list

------
slipwalker
Depending on your location, paying (close) attention to your local labour laws
( since your first employee ) and all those extra-hours just before each
release.

